# Shoulder Surgery Lysis of Adhesions



## amartinez1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Procedure performed was a shoulder arthroscopy with Synovectomy 29820, Subacromional Decompression 29826, and Open Bursectomy 23929.

When the doctor was in doing the Bursectomy he also performed manual lysis of adhesion at the subacromial space. Can this also be coded along with all the other procedures or is it included in with the Bursectomy?


----------



## OCD_coder (Jun 6, 2012)

I am assuming that the MD treated the lysis of adhesion by just manipulating the subacromial joint, there was no actual tool used?

Since the 29826 already occured in the subacromial joint, the manipulation     (23700) would be included in that.  I don't have an AAOS book handy, but I am pretty sure that it is part of the global procedure.  But I am always open to correcting that thought.


----------

